# SER/NMRA 19th annual show



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Picked up a flyer today at my new favorite Train HS in Old Fort, NC.

It is a Model Train Show, in Ashville, NC on Feb 20-21st.
$5.00 adm, with kids under 13 free, at the Ashville Civic Center.
Info- contact Fred Colman at [email protected]

Kevin


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

glgraphix said:


> Picked up a flyer today at my new favorite Train HS in Old Fort, NC.
> 
> It is a Model Train Show, in Ashville, NC on Feb 20-21st.
> $5.00 adm, with kids under 13 free, at the Ashville Civic Center.
> ...


 
Is there a website?


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Thats all the flyer says, but it has his phone#
Not sure if he wants it on the web or not?
PM' me, will give it to you if want it.
Kevin


----------



## jtudor (Feb 1, 2009)

Link to the web page on the show:
http://www.landofskydiv.org/index_files/Page506.htm


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

What a kool weekend. The show was a lot of fun. My Dad went with me Friday and really got to have some fun with him, looking and spending time with the layouts. I took both my boy's with me Saturday and they are still realling from all the stuff to look at. I sold most of what I had to move, and got some outstanding deals on rolling stock. Lots of what I picked up was $2-$4,or 2 for $5 still in the box kits (Athearn) or Model Power for less than $3ea.
Kevin


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Hartford, CT is hosting the national convention this year.

Link:
http://www.nmra.org/convention/trainshow.html

Bob


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

stationmaster said:


> Hartford, CT is hosting the national convention this year.
> 
> Link:
> http://www.nmra.org/convention/trainshow.html
> ...


Anyone in CT going this year? I would love to go to these big conventions but they really don't make it up north of the border :thumbsdown:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I thiough tI saw a show coming to Toronto. Let me find it and I'll post or PM you.

Bob


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

There are shows that are in Toronto but honestly... they under-deliver 

I went to couple last year, a smaller regional one (I think I posted pics, Brampton Train Show) and then the larger 'Christmas Train Show' which was a rehash of most of what I saw at the smaller regional show. 

Bob sent me a good link to all Ontario train shows so I might check those out if I am at loose ends


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Another "BIG" train show coming to Hickory, NC on April 4th weekend. 

http://www.railserve.com/jump/train_shows.cgi?http://www.tarheelpress.com/showapp.pdf

Kevin


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Today's show was kool. Picked up a 5 car Rivarossi heavyweight set to make my Clinchfield cars out of. Things were a little slow, I guess the economy is worst than thought.? Several nice traveling layouts were present, was great to see some old friends too.
Kevin


----------



## jeanlee411 (May 10, 2010)

jtudor said:


> Link to the web page on the show:
> http://www.landofskydiv.org/index_files/Page506.htm


What a kool weekend. The show was a lot of fun. My Dad went with me Friday and really got to have some fun with him, looking and spending time with the layouts. I took both my boy's with me Saturday and they are still realling from all the stuff to look at. I sold most of what I had to move, and got some outstanding deals on rolling stock. Lots of what I picked up was $2-$4,or 2 for $5 still in the box kits (Athearn) or Model Power for less than $3ea.
Kevin


----------

